
33-yo tech CEO killed in NYC - msis
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jgxd9d/ceo-of-motorcycle-ride-sharing-company-found-dismembered-in-nyc-condo
======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23846654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23846654)

